# The new 1911



## cigarlover (May 10, 2006)

Has anyone purchased or shot the new 1911 from Taurus ? It looks like a nice set up- but looks and performance are 2 different things........


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

As far as I know it's not out yet.
The list of goody's on it is very impressive.
Supposedly a limited number will become available this summer.
This thing was supposed to be out last year. I can't figure out why the delay in getting a 100 year old design out is happening.

AFS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do not believe it is actually out yet. It's been promised for a long time. I think they pushed it back to May again, but it is still not out as far as I know.


----------



## cigarlover (May 10, 2006)

Thanks guys........



I'll look for it this summer when it comes out


----------



## badman400 (Jun 12, 2006)

I too am waiting with bated breath for the new Taurus 1911SS. But, my local gunshop owner says it's still not available. 

I have the Taurus PT-145 Millenium, (pre Pro) and I love it. I bought it used and did have a problem with it. I sent it in, and it was returned in two weeks with a new trigger/spring, slide adjustments and new slide release. No charge! It has been 100% reliable ever since. The PT-145 rides with me every day. I am thinking about getting the millenium Pro with the SS slide and picatinny rail. 

The PT-1911SS looks very nice though! 8)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

WOrd now is end of the summer... We'll see :wink: :roll:


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

the word on the street is now that ALL Tauri are in short supply.
The 1911 is nowhere in sight.

AFS


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've wanted one since they showed it about a year ago. I got tired of waiting and have picked up 4 more 1911's since the announcement .


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On another forum, word is now that they are shipping just a tiny few this week - and it will then progress - who knows...

I would not rush out and buy the first wave of em', if I were U.... I would wait - Look at all the headaches Sig has had w/ their 1911s.


----------

